# Upgrade from 11.1 to 11.2 failed



## Kamor04 (Oct 24, 2018)

I have a problem with upgrading my FreeBSD.
When I typing: `freebsd-update -r 11.2-RELEASE upgrade` 
I receive: 

```
src component not installed, skipped
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: config_freebsd-update: Permission denied
Error processing configuration file, line 78:
==> freebsd-update fetch
```


Any ideas, how to solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2018)

Are you doing this as root? Also check for errors in /etc/freebsd-update.conf, the default file only has 76 lines so there could never be an error on line 78.


----------



## Kamor04 (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh yes, the problem was there. I deleted unnecessary commands and it started work.


----------

